# I Have Officially Retired From Writing Commissions!



## fernshiine (Mar 1, 2021)

I have decided to retire from writing commissions and honestly, I am the happiest I've been in a while! I always had people who were obsessive with the writing commissions, not letting me take a breather and messaging my every five minutes (exaggeration, BUT) "How long?" One guy messaged me six times in one day. Drove me batshit crazy! I found out I write better on my own time and with my own creative freedom. With commissions, I do not write very well and I'm not as proud as I am when it comes to writing my own stories. Creativity is a must for writing.

That being said, I haven't felt so relaxed in a while. Free to do my own projects, write and sell writing here and there at my own pace!


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 1, 2021)

Your reasons why you quit are basically the same reasons why I decided not to offer my services for hire in the first place. Happiness and best of luck to you.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 18, 2021)

If those clients are still bugging you I'll gladly take them. Send them my way and I'll see if I can work something out.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 19, 2021)

Meh. Writing commissions pay really poorly anyway. I doubt you're missing much!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 19, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Meh. Writing commissions pay really poorly anyway. I doubt you're missing much!



They pay as well or poorly as you charge. 

Though if I could draw, I'd probably be doing that instead.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 20, 2021)

I completely understand and feel the same way, both with writing and art commissions. I admire people who can put up with that, but it just isn't for me personally.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 20, 2021)

Sir Thaikard said:


> They pay as well or poorly as you charge.


I disagree, because there is a limit to what people within the fandom are willing to pay. This is partly, if not mostly, due to low expectations within the community. How well they pay depends upon perceptions based on what every commissioner offers and every artist estimates. I could offer writing commissions at, say, 7c per word (a low-end estimate for an average-to-skilled freelance writer) but nobody would pay. Even beginner blog writers charge at least 3c per word, which works out at around $15 per hour. I don't see a lot of paid writing commissions around, but I commonly see 1c per word offered. The willingness of people to work for fees even as low as $1 per page (about two hours' work, I believe) devalues the market for everyone else.

Not that I'm saying other forms of artist have it any better within the fandom, but it's just not worth my time.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 20, 2021)

Faustus said:


> I disagree, because there is a limit to what people within the fandom are willing to pay. This is partly, if not mostly, due to low expectations within the community. How well they pay depends upon perceptions based on what every commissioner offers and every artist estimates. I could offer writing commissions at, say, 7c per word (a low-end estimate for an average-to-skilled freelance writer) but nobody would pay. Even beginner blog writers charge at least 3c per word, which works out at around $15 per hour. I don't see a lot of paid writing commissions around, but I commonly see 1c per word offered. The willingness of people to work for fees even as low as $1 per page (about two hours' work, I believe) devalues the market for everyone else.
> 
> Not that I'm saying other forms of artist have it any better within the fandom, but it's just not worth my time.



There's a lot about your argument that I fundamentally disagree with but this really isn't the appropriate thread to have that discussion.

I hope you are able to market and/or have find a skillset that is better worth your time.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 20, 2021)

I sense a lotsa sufferings you might have had... Now it's a well-earned rest, I may say! UwU

Although it's a digital painting for my case, that's also why I am specific on my rules upon commissions! The problem is... No one really dares(?) to proceed on commissioning while they do come for inquiries >p<

Anyways, nice job! Meowies!


----------



## HowlingDusk (Apr 9, 2021)

I do not offer commissions at all, though I have been asked many times. It's a good way to learn to hate writing.


----------

